# What your favorite smart phone app for roofing?



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

I am interested in hearing what everyone's favorite smart phone app for roofing is?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Email.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

Solitaire.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Credit card swiper. Nothin' like getting paid on the spot. Plus I look super cool doing it!:laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I toyed with the idea of a credit card swiper, however I wouldn't want to pass out one to each of my guys. Rather, I ask them to complete the credit card authorization form and only myself and one other processes credit cards.


----------



## dallasroofing (Nov 12, 2012)

LCG what CC app do you use?


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

please see my new thread "New ipad app for roofing"

Ken


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

Haha! I would have to say Email too


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

BrandRoof said:


> Solitaire.


Temple Run?


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

dallasroofing said:


> LCG what CC app do you use?


The Square Biz app works pretty well for card transactions.


----------



## Pitch Gauge App (Dec 22, 2012)

Lots of great apps for accepting payments. Here are the two most popular from my understanding:

*Square:* https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/square/id335393788?mt=8 
-App is free to download, the card reader that plugs into your phone/tablet is also free, but they take 2.75% per transaction.



*PayPal HERE:* https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paypal-here/id505911015
-Their app is also free to download, as is the card reader (that plugs into device). They take 2.7% per transaction.


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

My suggestion is ipad.

_____________________________________

home remodeling Los Angeles


----------

